# need help new setup



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i already have my fronts iq5s a now i need good center , i was looking for rears bipolar def techs and for reciver denon 3808, onkyo ,nr 906 or pro , pio elite 03 or sc r 05 elites any tell me wht they think pls thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also posted here, please respond in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...home-theater-setup-post127030.html#post127030


----------

